# Best way to stabilize whipped cream



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

I am bringing whipped cream in a bowl to spoon over chocolate cake at an evening dessert event for 25. I am wondering what the best way to stabilize whipped cream so it doesn't separate. I've read three methods: 1. use gelatin 2. add powdered milk powder 3. whip is at low speed, taking about 15 min to get it to volume. 

How do all of you get your whipped cream not to separate while keeping it soft and pillowy? 
Thank you all again!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Whipped cream will stay stable if refrigerated for a few hours. If you take it out and it is a little loose, simply whip it back into shape.


----------



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

Thanks! How long would you leave whipped cream out at room temperature? My event is about 3 hours long, should I bring a bowl of ice to set it on?


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

A bowl of ice would work very well.


----------



## rabajara (Mar 31, 2019)

2 yrs ago I baked a smash cake for great grandson first birthday. I use whipped cream with powder sugar, vanilla & gelatin (Plain) the icing held up good. Party was in Nov and a little cool, but house was really warm and the cake lasted the whole time. Even the decoration I had on it.


----------



## annc3333 (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for the info! I've read some interesting approaches since posting this. The one I am liking the best at this point is to whip the cream slowly, taking about 15 min or more, not the quick high speed whipping I used to do. I haven't tried it for decoration or for icing a cake, though. I think gelatin is probably the safest way to go in that case!


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

There was a thread on this a while back;
https://cheftalk.com/threads/stabilized-whipped-cream-for-roll-cake.92408/
Tried the carrageenan thing..bought the kappa on Amazon..seemed OK, with my limited experience.


----------



## Alma_Hg (Dec 4, 2020)

Could you help me? Im having trouble stabilizing alcohol infused whipped cream here is the recipe im following: https://blog.creamchargers.co.uk/rum-infused-whipped-cream/ if this helps?


----------



## MitroP (Feb 23, 2020)

Alma_Hg said:


> Could you help me? Im having trouble stabilizing alcohol infused whipped cream here is the recipe im following: https://blog.creamchargers.co.uk/rum-infused-whipped-cream/ if this helps?


Is heavy cream cold? If it isn't it will never be stabilized.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Alma_Hg said:


> Could you help me? Im having trouble stabilizing alcohol infused whipped cream here is the recipe im following: https://blog.creamchargers.co.uk/rum-infused-whipped-cream/ if this helps?


I looked at the link, the whipped cream they made is not stiff at all.
You need high butterfat cream, some of the cream sold retail is no good for this.
Whipping cream slowly does not help, it just keeps cream off the walls.
Using granulated sugar helps.
Powdered sugar is used in chantilly which is a different animal, thats classed more like a sauce.


----------

